# Is it dumb to buy a used 2013 Mac Pro in 2019?



## Matt Riley

I have a 2013 3.5 Ghz iMac quad-core with 32Gig Ram and a 1TB Fusion drive. I run some Logic X templates with several hundred tracks with VIs hosted in VEP6 on my 6-core PC server machine. I have an Apollo Twin thunderbolt interface. Performance seems to suffer when I use 50 or more of my tracks. Raising the buffer in Logic and the number of buffers in VEP helps but I often still have bad performance with the disk and I get the overload message from Logic which stops the audio.

I’m thinking about selling my iMac and buying a used 2013 Mac Pro. I’ve noticed that the prices are coming down quite a bit on eBay. Is this a dumb idea? If not, how many cores would you recommend?


----------



## jtnyc

I've considered those but not anymore. They are 6 years old and it won't be long before you can't upgrade the OS. I would go for a 2019 iMac. The top tier is 8 core i9 3.6 GHz, up to 5.0 turbo boost. If you get it with the stock 8 gigs of ram it's like $2700. You'd have to add the price of 3rd party ram to that as well.

That's the computer I'm considering right now. It's new, it's way powerful and while not cheap, it's not out of control expensive either.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I'd go for a new Mac Mini with the 8700k processor or an iMac. I use the 9900k cpu that's in the top tier iMac on my Windows build with Cubase and it's pretty amazingly hard to choke it. The iMac might throttle it a bit due to heat but it should still be good.


----------



## Dewdman42

Matt Riley said:


> I’m thinking about selling my iMac and buying a used 2013 Mac Pro. I’ve noticed that the prices are coming down quite a bit on eBay. Is this a dumb idea? If not, how many cores would you recommend?



Depends on the price its still a great computer. But Apple will probably pull the plug on compatibility, which means as long as you can live with about 3-5 more years out of it for the price you're paying, then why not?

I have a 2012 MacPro, still going strong, those are good value too.


----------



## Matt Riley

Dewdman42 said:


> Depends on the price its still a great computer. But Apple will probably pull the plug on compatibility, which means as long as you can live with about 3-5 more years out of it for the price you're paying, then why not?
> 
> I have a 2012 MacPro, still going strong, those are good value too.


If they pull the plug on compatibility, wouldn’t that affect the macs that they are currently selling?


----------



## Dewdman42

somewhat. They already announced that the 5,1 MacPros would not be supported in Catalina but the truth is that a lot of people don't care yet and they are about the same price now as they were a couple years ago. These 2012 machines are still highly usable and still demand a price. The price is not going to plummet any time soon. Eventually it will. With the new MacPros being so expensive a lot of people are still finding value with these, which keeps the price up. When nobody wants them anymore the price will come down and you probably won't yours anymore either by then.


----------



## JohnG

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I'd go for a new Mac Mini with the 8700k processor or an iMac. I use the 9900k cpu that's in the top tier iMac on my Windows build with Cubase and it's pretty amazingly hard to choke it. The iMac might throttle it a bit due to heat but it should still be good.



A number of studios seem to be going this way -- Mac Mini.


----------



## JEPA

Mac Pro 5.1 can run Mojave IF you allow Metal in the graphic card


----------



## Prockamanisc

It's not dumb as long as there's no way that you can afford the new Mac Pros coming out very soon. Even if you can get the entry model of the new Mac Pro, it's still worth it because you can upgrade it over the years. Otherwise, you're going to be buying an MP 2013, and then an MP 2019. I would consolidate your purchases and your money into getting one machine that's going to last you 7-10 years...especially since you can upgrade it.


----------



## Matt Riley

If I got the new Mac mini, wouldn’t I take a hit from the lower clock speed? My current iMac is 3.5 Ghz and the Mac mini is 3.2 Ghz.


----------



## Prockamanisc

Whatever hit you notice would be trumped by the increased speed of a full solid state drive vs. a fusion drive.


----------



## WaveRider

Dewdman42 said:


> the 5,1 MacPros would not be supported in Catalina



The 2013 Mac Pros are 6,1


----------



## Dewdman42

I realize that. They are next in line for Apple to throw off a cliff. I still don’t see that as a problem if the price is right


----------



## Matt Riley

Is it worth it to upgrade the mac mini to 10-gigabit ethernet? Right now I'm using a 1 gigabit connection to my PC.


----------



## brianlewis

I am not a HD music person, just play around the edges. Apple abandoned my 2012 Mac Mini with Catalina, so in 2018 I bought a 6 core 2013 MacPro for $1850 480GB SSD, 32 GB RAM...and it is luggable. I do some development work on the side, otherwise a power user, but, I hate portables and all-in-one iMacs - the monitor is about the weakest part of computing hardware, and if it goes out on your iMac or portable, you are stuffed till it is fixed. I have been a Mac guy since 1984 and I used to work at Apple. My research suggests the 2013 MacPro will have a longer life by a lot compared to previous MacPros because it supports Metal and Apple will not want to p...s off all those folks that liked the idea of the 2103 MacPro even though it was not a block buster, a lot of people bought some very expensive hardware. Or wait till the first few years of Mac Pro 2019 hit the used market at much lower prices, then go for it.


----------



## PeterKorcek

I think Mac Pro 2013 (trashcan) is a beautifully designed computer, if only there could be option for 1 graphic card only, more USB ports, thunderbolt 3, etc. If you can get it for a good price, it still can be good (still supports Catalina). 

I am having hard time recommending it to my friend - i somehow still like it, but there are way more powerful Mac computers now. The problem I have with Mac Mini and iMac is cooling. I read so many reviews and insights about thermals and fan noise etc, and the fact that it is all-in-one design. Better option for cooling is iMac Pro, but again all-in-one design.

So, 1 option is to wait for the new Mac Pro 2019, and see what the prices for certain configurations will be :-D Oh, I know, insanely pricey :-D


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Matt Riley said:


> If I got the new Mac mini, wouldn’t I take a hit from the lower clock speed? My current iMac is 3.5 Ghz and the Mac mini is 3.2 Ghz.



It would run circles around your current Mac, the processor is 6 years newer. You could at least try one out and return it within 14 days if you don't like it.


----------



## brianlewis

You are right about the number of USB ports and lack of THB 3...You definately want bluetooth keyboard and mouse. Monitor connections no issue, plenty of adapter cables avaiable so you can use the TB2 ports as well a the HDMI. External cheap USB drives need a $80 adapter to use the THB2 ports for more USB support.


----------



## Damarus

Nooo pls. 

Clock speeds are not a good way to look at a processor. A newer comparable processor will almost always be better. Not to mention better I/O, new software updates, faster RAM, ect. ect.


----------



## Wunderhorn

On the 2013 Mac Pro you also don't have (and can't upgrade to) HDMI 2.0 - which is bad news for those who want to use TVs as computer screens. And no TB3/USB-C either.

That said the 2013 Mac Pro is decent - if you get it for a good price. Mac Minis cap out at 64GB RAM - you might hit that ceiling sooner than facing Apple dropping MacOS compatibility on the 2013 Pro's. Those all-in-one iMacs out-date themselves even faster by not being serviceable and upgradable. But in the end it all depends on what you need personally. Workflows have become more and more an individual thing, so a blanket statement of what machine is good right now can only help so far.
Personally, I think whoever can't afford the new Mac Pro might want to look at a Windows solution. You get so much more bang for the buck in the middle and lower price ranges.


----------



## jonnybutter

Dewdman42 said:


> Depends on the price its still a great computer.



Exactly! Otherwise it's a 'how long is a piece of string?' sort of question. I have a 6 core w/64gb of RAM and it works very well for me. I don't do massive live VI templates with multiple libraries w/ multiple mic setups etc. I'm on LPX and typically run a combination of, at most, 50-70 audio tracks, along with maybe 15-20 live VIs, and lots of plugs. It handles all that reasonably well, so I'm good. I will worry about what's next in 3-5 years. 

If you want to do massive live (VI) templates without a slave, get a new Mac I guess. Otherwise, I think a refurb vader for around USD$2500 is totally worth it. I can't justify spending $10k+ for an audio computer (video is a different story). But that's me.


----------



## Damarus

The iMac and mac mini are better in almost every way. Please someone explain this madness to me.


----------



## Dewdman42

not true. iMac and Mini both suffer from thermal problems. The older macPros also have more expandability.


----------



## Damarus

Dewdman42 said:


> not true. iMac and Mini both suffer from thermal problems. The older macPros also have more expandability.



What expandability are you referring to on the trashcan Mac pro?


----------



## Dewdman42

I don’t have one to give you an accurate answer any more then you could get by looking it up. No soldered in parts for one thing. Don’t forget the thermal issues. And of course price for a loaded up one vs the other.


----------



## Dewdman42

But hey I’m still on the cheese grater which I like even more then the trash can, except no AVX


----------



## Damarus

No worries I get it, but here's my thing - if you want expandability, build a PC. If you live in Apple's world then you gotta play by their rules. The most logical option is to use that money for the newest technology you can afford. (better I/O, software updates, warranty, technology improvements, ect)


----------



## Dewdman42

Different strokes for different folks but I love OS X mojave on my 2012 cheesgraters. I absolutely do NOT need to have the latest and “greatest” hardware from Apple. I’m one of those people that think trashcan was a step down from the cheese grater aside from a few obvious slightly upgraded things like faster cpu with AVX, and TB3 which I don’t use. I do use pci heavily so for me every single Mac since 2012 has been a step down, not up. The new Mac Pro coming out will finally be a step up but alas I can’t afford it! Hehehe lucky for me the 2012 cheese grater I s still running great and strong with no compelling reason to stop using it. By the way you can get one of those loaded up today for $2k.

Also there are lots of ways to avoid playing by apple’s rules as you put it. I think a lot of people like me have been running their cheese graters forever and that’s why Apple finally pulled their head out and designed another true power computer in the new one coming out. Seems like they are bending to our rules.

now the trashcan doesn’t have pci and I do truly think it was a step down but trashcan owners that love their Mac will probably have an emotional reaction to my statement but that is how I see it. And the reason Apple still sells the trashcan as is, even today, is because it’s still relevant despite iMacs and minis coming out that I can’t even keep track of all the weird little issues I have heard about them all such as thermal throttling problems or fan noise or can’t upgrade the ssd or ram because it’s soldered in or not enough ports, etc etc etc. Those were never intended to replace the trashcan as a true power machine with the possible exception of the imacpro which i personally still would not touch because of some of the reasons mentioned but for me mainly the lack of PCI.


----------



## Saigen

When push comes to shove, I'm getting more and more happier with my mouth more and more open now that I've gotten myself a Mac Pro 2010 5,1 dual CPU.

While there's still upgrading to be done on your setup, I'd recommend you find one of them instead


----------



## jonnybutter

Damarus said:


> No worries I get it, but here's my thing - if you want expandability, build a PC. If you live in Apple's world then you gotta play by their rules. The most logical option is to use that money for the newest technology you can afford. (better I/O, software updates, warranty, technology improvements, ect)



I think buying newest Apple tech you can afford used to be the case - it's what I did for years - but not necessarily now. To each their own. I know some people are happy with their iMacs, but I don't need a screen and like to have more pro hardware inside (and it's a pain to service an imac). The cost is comparable, so it's a matter of taste. The minis might be a possibility, but - eh - not convinced they are as physically robust as the vader. If you can get a vader for under $2500, it's worth considering I think.


----------



## Damarus

jonnybutter said:


> I think buying newest Apple tech you can afford used to be the case - it's what I did for years - but not necessarily now. To each their own. I know some people are happy with their iMacs, but I don't need a screen and like to have more pro hardware inside (and it's a pain to service an imac). The cost is comparable, so it's a matter of taste. The minis might be a possibility, but - eh - not convinced they are as physically robust as the vader. If you can get a vader for under $2500, it's worth considering I think.



Well its only because they haven't made anything worth upgrading in years, which is why we are talking about buying a 6 year computer. Once the new Mac Pro is finally being sold, this 2013 one will go to 'Vintage' status for apples support.

I assume I don't have to mention the kind of power you can get with a $2500 PC.


----------



## jonnybutter

Damarus said:


> Well its only because they haven't made anything worth upgrading in years, which is why we are talking about buying a 6 year computer. Once the new Mac Pro is finally being sold, this 2013 one will go to 'Vintage' status for apples support.
> 
> I assume I don't have to mention the kind of power you can get with a $2500 PC.



All true. In fact, I think the best solution is to build a super powerful hackintosh, which you could do for _less_ than $2500. But that's not for everyone.


----------



## Damarus

jonnybutter said:


> All true. In fact, I think the best solution is to build a super powerful hackintosh, which you could do for _less_ than $2500. But that's not for everyone.



Totally. That would be nice, but sadly it exactly as it sounds. A hacked together computer. It's never going to be stable. Its a cool quick and dirty solution. If you're the kind of person that doesn't mind messing with it every so often, more power to you.


----------



## jonnybutter

Damarus said:


> Totally. That would be nice, but sadly it exactly as it sounds. A hacked together computer. It's never going to be stable. Its a cool quick and dirty solution. If you're the kind of person that doesn't mind messing with it every so often, more power to you.



We had a whole thread about this recently. Those of us who have built a hack, especially recently, can tell you it's not so hard. Not for everyone, but really not so scary. Mine was quite stable most of the time (built in 2013) and faster for audio than any mac you could buy at the time (and it cost $900). Isn't that dumb? I think so.

Apple is so rich and so diffuse that I don't hold out high hopes for them sorting all this stuff out. They are, admirably, still improving LPX (for free!), which is an outstanding DAW by any measure, and an incredible value in terms of the software itself. Unfortunately, the true price is higher, since you have to use an Apple computer (absent a Hack). And Apple, as is their wont these days, wants to force you onto their paths in that regard, even though they don't really care about this part of the market anymore. 

If it's not a major part of their business, why not just give (semi-)pros what they want? There have been rumors about 'modularizing' mac minis, but that doesn't seems to be happening. The consumer iMac is a kludge (IMO, YMMV), and the iMac pro is too expensive, as is the new MacPro, which is really designed for video.

I'm glad they don't neglect LXP - it's a great DAW. But there seems to be an absent-mindedness about machines to run it on for 'the rest of us'.


----------



## mat1

I think a used 8 core 2019 iMac or iMac Pro is the best value mac right now. 

8 cores under full load at 3.7(imac) or 3.9(imac Pro). Beautiful screen, TB3, current processors and depreciation-wise you will probably be able to upgrade to it's equivalent for $1000 in about 4 years.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

jonnybutter said:


> Mine was quite stable most of the time (built in 2013) and faster for audio than any mac you could buy at the time (and it cost $900). Isn't that dumb? I think so.



Well, most of the time wouldn't cut it for me. With deadlines always looming, that $900 wouldn't do me any good, I need 100% reliability (which is what my genuine Mac has given me for the past 7 years, it owes me nothing). For the extra money, I have peace of mind.


----------



## Dewdman42

Hackintoshes are completely just as stable and reliable as any Apple branded mac. Whatever myths being spread that they are not reliable or stable, are false. A hackintosh will run just as smooth, just as good, just as stable...as any mac. Plenty of actual Apple branded computers have issues too by the way.

Where hacks are a gamble is in terms of the future. You might run it for years without issue and after maybe 3-4 years, I would argue you saved so much money, you can just get another computer, money well spent. But its likely to be good longer then that. But still...there is no guarantee, its a gamble. Myself personally, if I were a working pro I would absolutely not make that gamble, I would either buy a real Apple mac or I'd run Windows. 

As a hobby, its not really that much of a gamble. Mainly I feel I could potentially build a better machine than ANYTHING built by Apple, including the new MacPro coming out soon! If Apple pulls the rug out from under me in the future and breaks all hackintoshes with something they do in a future version of OSX...then I can always flip to MS windows, or figure something out...but I have time to mess with it and no income is depending on it. So there is that. there is also always hte possibility to just running Mojave for many years to come on a hackintosh build...and it will work perfectly fine for as many years as I feel like using it. That isn't so bad really...

In general though if you're afraid of building a hackintosh, then don't do it. Its not for everyone. And there is no garanutee whatsoever that Apple won't break it in a couple years. Hell, my 2012 5,1 MacPro is officially depecrated and broken by apple now at the end of 2019. So Apple only supported that for 7 years, if you think about it. My 5,1 MacPro is actually officially becoming a hackintosh itself as of 2020.

If you pick the right motherboard and components for a hackintosh, then it will likely run fully functionally for at least 5 years, and certainly you can leave it on the last functional OSX version for at least a few years after that. With the right components, its not that difficult to build these days. Is it a gamble? Perhaps so. But you're saving a lot of money too.

One thing, I kind of expect Apple to break a lot of Hackintosh builds in the next version of OSX after Catalina because of the way they are changing the KEXT handling. That is a very big deal. Its going to be very secure, but its also going to make it possible for Apple to control the hardware much more tightly...and quite possible that hackintoshes will break everywhere. But we shall see..


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Dewdman42 said:


> Hackintoshes are completely just as stable and reliable as any Apple branded mac. Whatever myths being spread that they are not reliable or stable, are false. A hackintosh will run just as smooth, just as good, just as stable...as any mac. Plenty of actual Apple branded computers have issues too by the way.
> 
> Where hacks are a gamble is in terms of the future. You might run it for years without issue and after maybe 3-4 years, I would argue you saved so much money, you can just get another computer, money well spent. But its likely to be good longer then that. But still...there is no guarantee, its a gamble. Myself personally, if I were a working pro I would absolutely not make that gamble, I would either buy a real Apple mac or I'd run Windows.
> 
> As a hobby, its not really that much of a gamble. Mainly I feel I could potentially build a better machine than ANYTHING built by Apple, including the new MacPro coming out soon! If Apple pulls the rug out from under me in the future and breaks all hackintoshes with something they do in a future version of OSX...then I can always flip to MS windows, or figure something out...but I have time to mess with it and no income is depending on it. So there is that. there is also always hte possibility to just running Mojave for many years to come on a hackintosh build...and it will work perfectly fine for as many years as I feel like using it. That isn't so bad really...
> 
> In general though if you're afraid of building a hackintosh, then don't do it. Its not for everyone. And there is no garanutee whatsoever that Apple won't break it in a couple years. Hell, my 2012 5,1 MacPro is officially depecrated and broken by apple now at the end of 2019. So Apple only supported that for 7 years, if you think about it. My 5,1 MacPro is actually officially becoming a hackintosh itself as of 2020.
> 
> If you pick the right motherboard and components for a hackintosh, then it will likely run fully functionally for at least 5 years, and certainly you can leave it on the last functional OSX version for at least a few years after that. With the right components, its not that difficult to build these days. Is it a gamble? Perhaps so. But you're saving a lot of money too.
> 
> One thing, I kind of expect Apple to break a lot of Hackintosh builds in the next version of OSX after Catalina because of the way they are changing the KEXT handling. That is a very big deal. Its going to be very secure, but its also going to make it possible for Apple to control the hardware much more tightly...and quite possible that hackintoshes will break everywhere. But we shall see..



So in other words....buy a real Mac


----------



## Dewdman42

for you yes. For some others maybe not. I want to buy a new mac, but Apple is still not providing what I want for a price I can afford. So in a couple years, when my 5,1 is truly getting too long in the tooth to use anymore stuck on Mojave, I personally will have to wait and see if Apple either provides something I can afford that meets my needs, (or perhaps the now-new MacPro will be available on the used market for a price I can accept). If they do, I will personally choose that, but if not, I will probably try building a hackintosh again. I personally don't think Apple has made a good enough mac since my 2012 5,1. I'd rather have a hackintosh then everything they have released since then. Now they have the possibility of making me happy again with the new one, we shall see, but the price still has to come back to planet earth, because I'm not a working pro and I simply cannot justify the price they demand. For me the choice is either build a hackintosh or switch to windows. Either way, I will buy hardware that seems best suited for a hackintosh and I'll give it a shot. If I end up on windows in the end anyway, then so be it. Or maybe things will go my way with the new MacPro line and I'll have more options in 3 years from now, we shall see


----------



## Damarus

The only reason to still consider a Mac these days is if you're deep into LPX.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

For what it's worth, I bought the 2018 Mac Mini 6 core around 6 months ago and upgraded the ram to 64gb. I use a wired apple keyboard and kensington mouse as I heard people had problems with bluetooth. The best compliment I can give the mini is that I forget it's there just doing its thing. Fan noise is far quiter than the Macbook pro also.


----------



## Matt Riley

I ended up hiring someone to build me a hackintosh (i9-9900X 10-core, 64 gigs ram, NVMe M.2 PCIe SSD). He’s been building them for composers and video pros for over 10 years and knows what he’s doing. It has been extremely stable, fast and powerful. The best part is I saved over $3000 compared to an iMac Pro with similar specs. It has only two thunderbolt three ports though. I’m only using one of them so I can live with that. Logic X performed over five times higher than my 2013 27” iMac 3.5 Ghz on the New Logic Pro benchmark test. I know a lot of people like to build them themselves but I didn’t have the time. I was able to continue working on music until it arrived at my door. The process of transferring everything over took several hours but I was up and running pretty quick and the difference was stunning.


----------



## ridgero

Matt Riley said:


> I ended up hiring someone to build me a hackintosh (i9-9900X 10-core, 64 gigs ram, NVMe M.2 PCIe SSD). He’s been building them for composers and video pros for over 10 years and knows what he’s doing. It has been extremely stable, fast and powerful. The best part is I saved over $3000 compared to an iMac Pro with similar specs. It has only two thunderbolt three ports though. I’m only using one of them so I can live with that. Logic X performed over five times higher than my 2013 27” iMac 3.5 Ghz on the New Logic Pro benchmark test. I know a lot of people like to build them themselves but I didn’t have the time. I was able to continue working on music until it arrived at my door. The process of transferring everything over took several hours but I was up and running pretty quick and the difference was stunning.



Cool! Nice choice

Could you post your exact configuration? Would be really cool, thanks!


----------



## jbuhler

I got a top-of-the-line consumer iMac in early 2016, upgraded it to 64GB and it's worked like a charm. (At the time I was deciding between the late 2015 iMac and the trashcan.) My main complaint with the iMac has been port management with needing to run multiple external monitors, numerous SSDs, and so forth that it's been a challenge getting all of that configured and working. I do run with a relatively high buffer on the interface (512) and DFD in Kontakt is set in the 20s, as I recall. No signs of throttling under even high loads in the DAW, and the fan only kicks on when bouncing audio, rendering video, or ripping DVDs. Surprisingly, I don't especially like the screen, since the standard resolution options don't work well for where it needs to be placed on my desk. That would be an issue for the iMac Pro too, if I understand the implications on the thread about screen resolutions and distance.






4k vs 2k for Logic Pro.


I’m working on redoing my set-up and would love some opinions on dual monitors for Logic. I’m thinking about 27in monitors. I’ve seen a few threads on other forums from a few years back of people suggesting that 4k at that size made text difficult to read, and that Logic is better at 2k if...




vi-control.net





Interestingly, I've had more (minor) issues with dropouts since upgrading to 64GB, I presume because I can load much larger templates and so either the CPU or the SSDs will sometimes not be up to the task. Shifting to 1024 on the audio interface will usually remedy the situation.


----------



## samphony

Wunderhorn said:


> On the 2013 Mac Pro you also don't have (and can't upgrade to) HDMI 2.0 - which is bad news for those who want to use TVs as computer screens. And no TB3/USB-C either


You can grab a display port to HDMI 2 adapter if you need to.


----------



## Matt Riley

ridgero said:


> Cool! Nice choice
> 
> Could you post your exact configuration? Would be really cool, thanks!


Sure:
i9-9900X
ASUS X299 PRIME ATX Motherboard
Fractal Design 360mm Liquid Cooling AIO
64GB (4x16GB) DDR4-2666Mhz RAM
AMD RX 560 2GB HBM2 Video Card
512GB NVMe M.2 PCIe SSD (OS & Applications)
1TB NVMe M.2 PCIe SSD (Logic Projects and a few libraries like Omnisphere. The rest are on my PC server)
2-port TB3 PCI-e Card
SeaSonic 1000W Modular Power Supply
Wireless AC & Bluetooth 4.0EDR
6x PCI-e Slots
6x USB 3.0, 4x USB 3.1, 4x USB 2.0, 2x 1GbE LAN
NZXT H700 ATX Tower

I'm running Mojave and will not be upgrading to Catalina anytime soon. The parts are under warranty and the guy I used offers free support for a year. If you don't want to build one yourself, I highly recommend him. He has built hundreds of these and has great yelp reviews.


----------



## PeterKorcek

Can you share contact on him? Is he US or Europa-based? Thank you


----------



## handz

jtnyc said:


> I've considered those but not anymore. They are 6 years old and it won't be long before you can't upgrade the OS. I would go for a 2019 iMac. The top tier is 8 core i9 3.6 GHz, up to 5.0 turbo boost. If you get it with the stock 8 gigs of ram it's like $2700. You'd have to add the price of 3rd party ram to that as well.
> 
> That's the computer I'm considering right now. It's new, it's way powerful and while not cheap, it's not out of control expensive either.


I agree, the 2019s Imacs are actually awesome for the price (considering you also get 5k display with it and it looks beautiful - all the PC displays are plastic cheap looking boxes and old Thunderbolt displays are.... old)


----------



## Matt Riley

PeterKorcek said:


> Can you share contact on him? Is he US or Europa-based? Thank you


He is US-based. He might ship overseas though. You can also Skype or do a screen sharing situation for support. If you are interested, send me a PM and I will give you his contact info.


----------



## jcrosby

Also running a hackintosh here... 9900k, and gets about 25-30 tracks more in the new Logic benchmark than the 9900k imac. Very stable, leave it running for days at a time, no issues... Handles huge projects without breaking a sweat...

Running 10.13 on it currently, but have a Mojave drive working in it as well with a slightly modified EFI folder. It took a few days to get Mojave working fully, however with the few days of tweaking behind me I now have it ready for my next OS jump without any downtime...

Personally think it's no less of a gamble than Catalina has proven to be so far. Definitely not for everyone but works very well for me.. YMMV of course.


----------

